# wood score I'd help



## robhodge1 (Feb 14, 2011)

So I just picked up some wood off of a craigslist free wood post. Anyone got an idea what type it is. The guy I got it from said it was Canadian Maple. 

Sorry for pics if they aren't formatted correctly. Posting from my phone.


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

It looks a whole lot like Sweetgum to me.

I've never heard of Canadian Maple. Perhaps he meant Manitoba Maple, aka Boxelder, aka Acer Negundo? It doesn't look like Boxelder, though.


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

Im gonna go with hickory on this one... just a guess but those little streaks and striates in the sap layer there are very common in hickory and the heartwood looks consistant.... just a guess


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

There is no such tree as Canadian Maple, unless he means Sugar Maple. Looking at the difference between the heartwood and sapwood I am thinking Walnut. As long as it turns...


----------



## robhodge1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Well, I think I need to go get some more! Would a photo of the bark help out at all?


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

bond3737 said:


> Im gonna go with hickory on this one... just a guess but those little streaks and striates in the sap layer there are very common in hickory and the heartwood looks consistant.... just a guess


I think you may be right.


----------



## jdaschel (Jan 10, 2013)

looks like ambrosia maple


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

here is a relatively good test for hickory. If you take a log you dont like very much and take an axe to it the bark will come off in large clumps and sheer very cleanly from the cambium... most types of smooth bark I have run into share this characteristic a close up of the bark couldnt hurt too  looks very pretty... you have any plans for it?


----------



## robhodge1 (Feb 14, 2011)

bond3737 said:


> here is a relatively good test for hickory. If you take a log you dont like very much and take an axe to it the bark will come off in large clumps and sheer very cleanly from the cambium... most types of smooth bark I have run into share this characteristic a close up of the bark couldnt hurt too  looks very pretty... you have any plans for it?


I am hoping to get a lathe some time this year, so once that happens I'll practice on some cheaper wood and once I feel like I have the hang of it I'll probably go wild and make all sorts of things; bowls, salt and pepper shakers, pens, tool handles, ect. I'll definitely be sharing project photos when the time comes.

Sadly all the wood I could get was cut into pieces shorter than 2 feet so I couldn't score any nice long boards.


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

I cut LOTS of maple. That looks consistent with sugar maple. I wouldn't say for certain it's sugar, but i'd say 99% that it's a maple. The heart looks like a sugar maple, as does the bark. Canadian maple means nothing except that it was cut in Canada. What most folks refer to as Canadian maple is hard maple, which is sugar maple. That particular piece wouldn't be considered of any worth because the heart is too large. Maple is worth most when it's defect free and white with a small heart. I like the colorful heart myself, but the lumber market prefers white.

edit: Just seen you are in Houston. That explains the large heart. Houston is way south for a sugar maple, and likely planted as a shade tree in a yard. The further north you go, the smaller the heart gets. Southern maples get big heart. Even though folks say maple doesn't grow in the south, it does. It even grows in Florida. Heck, I even have it here in New Mexico. Just because it doesn't grow to lumber quality logs doesn't mean it isn't there, just that it isn't commercially timbered. Maples up north grow tall, straight, fat, and white. They're perfect timber trees. But down south they are big fat shady yard trees.


----------



## robhodge1 (Feb 14, 2011)

qbilder said:


> I cut LOTS of maple. That looks consistent with sugar maple. I wouldn't say for certain it's sugar, but i'd say 99% that it's a maple. The heart looks like a sugar maple, as does the bark. Canadian maple means nothing except that it was cut in Canada. What most folks refer to as Canadian maple is hard maple, which is sugar maple. That particular piece wouldn't be considered of any worth because the heart is too large. Maple is worth most when it's defect free and white with a small heart. I like the colorful heart myself, but the lumber market prefers white.
> 
> edit: Just seen you are in Houston. That explains the large heart. Houston is way south for a sugar maple, and likely planted as a shade tree in a yard. The further north you go, the smaller the heart gets. Southern maples get big heart. Even though folks say maple doesn't grow in the south, it does. It even grows in Florida. Heck, I even have it here in New Mexico. Just because it doesn't grow to lumber quality logs doesn't mean it isn't there, just that it isn't commercially timbered. Maples up north grow tall, straight, fat, and white. They're perfect timber trees. But down south they are big fat shady yard trees.


Well thanks for all the info. I'm not worried about value of the wood. It's invaluable to me as it should provide me with lots of experience turning. Plus it was free. I like the look of the heart as well. Hopefully I can get some real cool looking designs out of it.


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

you should come hang out over in the turnin section. Ive been doing bowls for almost two years now and it's the best investment Ive made in a long long time... When you think you're gonna purchase a lathe and get started be sure to stop by... lots of really knowledgeable guys and theyre all really helpful... congrats on the wood man... look forward to seein it all turned up:thumbsup:


----------



## robhodge1 (Feb 14, 2011)

bond3737 said:


> you should come hang out over in the turnin section. Ive been doing bowls for almost two years now and it's the best investment Ive made in a long long time... When you think you're gonna purchase a lathe and get started be sure to stop by... lots of really knowledgeable guys and theyre all really helpful... congrats on the wood man... look forward to seein it all turned up:thumbsup:


I've been jumping around in all the sections on this forum for a few years. I picked up some carbide tools from RusDemka a while back since he was offering such a good deal. Handles for those will probably be the first thing I'll make when I feel like I'm up to it and I'll defiantly post the finished results.


----------

